# HPA Mk5 Velocity Sport Cold Air Intake Group Buy



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Setting the bar in performance and design, HPA’s CAI has been a top performer since its introduction last year. As we continue our celebration of 20 years serving the VW/Audi tuning scene, we are pleased to offer up a group buy opportunity on this exciting part. Always in production, delivery will be immediate on the close of the Group Buy.

Applications:

VW R32 (Mk5)
Audi A3 3.2 (8P)
Audi TT 3.2 (Mk2)



















To take advantage of this special group buy price, you must contact HPA Motorsports and place your order. We will start a new list to reflect those parties that have placed their orders.

*Regular price*: $335.00 USD + $40.00 shipping

*Limited time group buy price*: *$285.00 USD + $25.00* ground shipping to the Continental USA/Canada

*SAVE $65.00!!*

Conditions:



• Minimum 10 orders required
• Orders must be prepaid
• Deadline for orders: Thursday, June 30th
• Place your order by PayPal at: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/cai-gb.htm
• Canadian orders subject to applicable taxes
• All sales final on prepaid orders


We look forward to hearing from you!

Orders:
1. anamorphism
2. saulz
3. matsayswhat
4. xBassi
5. kilohotel
6. Dr. Boogie
7. isdereks
8. Kg810
9. Mau1976
10. 3r1k
11. johneric 
12.
13.
14.
15. 

Product Information:

Designed to improve air intake for better throttle response and increased power, HPA's Velocity Sport Cold Air Intake has been thoroughly tested on the Superflow AWD dyno, to produce a consistent *10 HP and 8 ft/lbs of Torque* over the stock air box on an otherwise stock engine. 

The performance of HPA’s Velocity Sport CAI is largely a result of the integrated 6” bell mouth velocity stack which streams the turbulent air resulting in radically improved air speed into the engine; giving a “ram air” effect. 

_When combined with a performance chip, gains of up to 20 HP have been achieved._ 

This kit features a CAD developed, laser cut, and powder coated steel air box to shroud the filter from the ambient heat of the engine bay. 

Above and beyond the standard air pickup, we include auxiliary ducting with a flange to mount to the factory lower bumper grille to direct additional fresh cold air up to the air filter. 

The K&N cone filter supports 580 CFM allowing this application to service both naturally aspirated and Forced Induction applications. 

Complete kit uses high quality 3-ply silicone couplers and includes all clamps and mounting hardware.

More images can be found here.

Review and Installation: 

Twisted Torque’s Review, August 2010


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. anamorphism
2. saulz
3. matsayswhat
4. xBassi
5. kilohotel
6. Dr. Boogie
7. isdereks
8. Kg810
9. Mau1976
10. 3r1k
11. johneric :beer: (paid)
12.
13.
14.
15. 

We have over 10 people on the list...get your payments in to ensure your CAI is part of the first production run.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. anamorphism :beer: (paid)
2. saulz
3. matsayswhat
4. xBassi
5. kilohotel
6. Dr. Boogie :beer: (paid)
7. isdereks
8. Kg810
9. Mau1976
10. 3r1k
11. johneric :beer: (paid)
12. Chik-Magnet :beer: (paid)
13.
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. anamorphism :beer: (paid)
2. saulz
3. matsayswhat :beer: (paid)
4. xBassi
5. kilohotel
6. Dr. Boogie :beer: (paid)
7. isdereks :beer: (paid)
8. Kg810
9. Mau1976 :beer: (paid)
10. 3r1k
11. johneric :beer: (paid)
12. Chik-Magnet :beer: (paid)
13. valkswagen :beer: (paid)
14. unitool :beer: (paid)
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
etc.

Still room for more orders! Thank you to those of you that paid over the weekend...9 paid orders and counting...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. anamorphism :beer: (paid)
2. saulz
3. matsayswhat :beer: (paid)
4. xBassi
5. kilohotel
6. Dr. Boogie :beer: (paid)
7. isdereks :beer: (paid)
8. Kg810
9. Mau1976 :beer: (paid)
10. 3r1k
11. johneric :beer: (paid)
12. Chik-Magnet :beer: (paid)
13. valkswagen :beer: (paid)
14. unitool :beer: (paid)
15. RenoR32MKV :beer: (paid)
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. anamorphism :beer: (paid)
2. saulz
3. matsayswhat :beer: (paid)
4. xBassi
5. kilohotel
6. Dr. Boogie :beer: (paid)
7. isdereks :beer: (paid)
8. Kg810
9. Mau1976 :beer: (paid)
10. johneric :beer: (paid)
11. Chik-Magnet :beer: (paid)
12. valkswagen :beer: (paid)
13. unitool :beer: (paid)
14. RenoR32MKV :beer: (paid)
15.
etc.

Let's get the rest of those payments in!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. anamorphism :beer: (paid)
2. nobodylikesmilhouse :beer: (paid)
3. matsayswhat :beer: (paid)
4. Dr. Boogie :beer: (paid)
5. isdereks :beer: (paid)
6. Mau1976 :beer: (paid)
7. johneric :beer: (paid)
8. Chik-Magnet :beer: (paid)
9. valkswagen :beer: (paid)
10. unitool :beer: (paid)
11. RenoR32MKV :beer: (paid)
12. Kg810
13. saulz
14. xBassi
15. kilohotel
16.
17.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. anamorphism :beer: (paid)
2. nobodylikesmilhouse :beer: (paid)
3. matsayswhat :beer: (paid)
4. Dr. Boogie :beer: (paid)
5. isdereks :beer: (paid)
6. Mau1976 :beer: (paid)
7. johneric :beer: (paid)
8. Chik-Magnet :beer: (paid)
9. valkswagen :beer: (paid)
10. unitool :beer: (paid)
11. RenoR32MKV :beer: (paid)
12. Kg810 :beer: (paid)
13. saulz
14. xBassi
15. kilohotel
16.
17.
etc.

Keep it going! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. anamorphism :beer: (paid)
2. nobodylikesmilhouse :beer: (paid)
3. matsayswhat :beer: (paid)
4. Dr. Boogie :beer: (paid)
5. isdereks :beer: (paid)
6. Mau1976 :beer: (paid)
7. johneric :beer: (paid)
8. Chik-Magnet :beer: (paid)
9. valkswagen :beer: (paid)
10. unitool :beer: (paid)
11. RenoR32MKV :beer: (paid)
12. Kg810 :beer: (paid)
13. ejctt :beer: (paid)
14. saulz
15. xBassi
16. kilohotel
17.
etc.

Up to lucky 13!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

When are you going to start shipping the item to those that have paid already?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Mau1976 said:


> When are you going to start shipping the item to those that have paid already?


July 18th. If I find the payment list is pretty much complete, and has slowed down to a crawl before then, I have the option of sending them early. 

I will keep you posted on when I will do so...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs and e-mails replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 1. anamorphism :beer: (paid)
> 2. nobodylikesmilhouse :beer: (paid)
> 3. matsayswhat :beer: (paid)
> 4. Dr. Boogie :beer: (paid)
> ...


If any of the "paid" individuals are purchasing the CAI for an Audi A3, please send me a short IM. Thank you!


----------



## evilgabbie (Dec 24, 2002)

anymore available ? 09 TTS


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

evilgabbie said:


> anymore available ? 09 TTS


 There are more available. Is your TT a 6cyl. variety?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Last week for orders...starting to assemble the "paid" orders for shipping. 

Any more takers?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. anamorphism :beer: (paid) 
2. nobodylikesmilhouse :beer: (paid) 
3. matsayswhat :beer: (paid) 
4. Dr. Boogie :beer: (paid) 
5. isdereks :beer: (paid) 
6. Mau1976 :beer: (paid) 
7. johneric :beer: (paid) 
8. Chik-Magnet :beer: (paid) 
9. valkswagen :beer: (paid) 
10. unitool :beer: (paid) 
11. RenoR32MKV :beer: (paid) 
12. Kg810 :beer: (paid) 
13. ejctt :beer: (paid) 
15. tmoe :beer: (paid) 
16. 
17. 
etc. 

14 and counting!! 3 days left...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## evilgabbie (Dec 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Last week for orders...starting to assemble the "paid" orders for shipping.
> 
> Any more takers?


 I got too happy seeing a GB... no =( it's the 2.0T K04 TTs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 1. anamorphism :beer: (paid)
> 2. nobodylikesmilhouse :beer: (paid)
> 3. matsayswhat :beer: (paid)
> 4. Dr. Boogie :beer: (paid)
> ...


 Last day...anyone else before I start packing these up?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your orders!

As of today, all orders are packed and ready to be picked up tomorrow. By Friday, we should have tracking information e-mailed to everyone. 

Any suggestions on the next Group Buy  ?


----------

